
Google to Acquire Fitbit - twapi
https://blog.google/products/hardware/agreement-with-fitbit
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232).

------
rpmisms
Duplicate of: [https://investor.fitbit.com/press/press-releases/press-
relea...](https://investor.fitbit.com/press/press-releases/press-release-
details/2019/Fitbit-to-Be-Acquired-by-Google/default.aspx)

Propose that we don't allow either company's blog post on the front page.

~~~
throwaway5752
There are company press releases here all the time. There's nothing wrong with
this one, and it's informative enough.

I am glad this is up here. I think your proposal is inappropriate, everyone is
perfectly capable of upvoting it or not themselves.

------
dlgeek
More commentary on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418232)
(mostly) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21418277)

